# Horse picture contest!!



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

RULES: 

One picture per class.
has to be a horse you own, ride, or lease no goggle or internet pictures.
your picture has to fit the photo class its in.
and most of all have fun.
Deadline for entering is April 22ed (friday) 
Ill be voting for 1st, 2ed & 3rd winners in each class.
as for a prize, 
FIRST = bragging rites. plus 3 horse barn picture comments
SECOUND = 2 horse barn picture comments
THIRD = 1 horse barn picture comment. 
I will announce the winners on the 24th around midnight.
------------------------------------------------------------

*Action (riding) class *
*Action (non riding) class *
*Grazing class*
*Herd class (2 or more horses)*
*Horse head class*
*Horse butt class*
*Bonding class*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*Action (riding) class *
*Horse head class* 
*Bonding class*
Here are my entries in the order of the catoagories that is above. The brown and white pinto is Tess and the little feral with his head in the gate is Zorro 
:lol:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great pictures of your horse. l love pintos!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Thankyou


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

The horse in all pictures is Starlite.

Acting (riding) class










Action (non riding) class










Grazing class










Herd class (2 or more horses)










Horse head class










Horse butt class










Bonding class


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Action Non riding

Vintage Buckskin by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Group

Play time by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Horse Head

Baby sitter by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Bonding

SMOOOOCH! by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Action (riding) class *
*







*

*Action (non riding) class *
*







*

*Grazing class*










*Herd class (2 or more horses)*










*Horse head class*










*Horse butt class*










*Bonding class*


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

horse head: (mini with bunny ears)
bonding: (me brushing Marlea)
action class (riding): (me jumping bareback)
horse butt/ action non riding: (horse cantering showing her butt)


----------



## burdock87 (Apr 18, 2011)

Please ignore the watermarks on the images.












Horsie Butt












Herd - Lightning and Homer











Lightning and Eric - bonding


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

WOAH!!! Good photos everyone


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great pictures everyone. gonna be hard to pick winners!  keep them coming!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Booty Shot









Bonding









Head shot








Grazing


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

*Action (riding) class - Me riding Phoebe
*
*Action (non riding) class - Solo strutting his pretty-boy stuff
*
*Grazing class - Solo and Skye say 'Om nom nom'
*
*Herd class (2 or more horses) - Solo, Skye and Phoebe
*
*Horse head class - Phoebe last weekend :}
*
*Horse butt class - Solo and Phoebe, My favourite butts in the world! =]
*
*Bonding class - Hanging out in the paddock with Phoebe
*


​


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

action(riding)class








action(non riding) class








herd class 








grazing class 









head class








horse butt class








bonding class


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG I have no chance now! LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

*Action (riding) class *
*Grazing class*
*Herd class (2 or more horses)*
*Horse head class*
*Horse butt class*
*Bonding class*
I'm bad with computers so my pictures are going to be in order of the class.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

cant wait for results


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Horse head class-Vriski:








Action (nonriding) class-Candilla:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is gonna be so hard for me to pick a winners!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

action(non riding) class - 









grazing class -









horse head class -









horse butt class - 









bonding class -









action(riding) class - 









^^ we were running through the water...


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Action class
Cutter APHA age 4.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are mine....

Action(nonriding) Class









Grazing Class









Herd Class









Horse Head Class









Horse Butt Class


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Herd Class
Cutter and Caddo together










Horses head.
Cinnamon










Bonding
Cutter and I sharing a quiet moment at the show









My son and I enjoy our last ride with Cinnamon. He petted her for the first time.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Grazing class
PT my 13 year old APHA.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok no more entrys, i am judgeing now! And will hopefully posts winners today if i get a chance if not the 24th they will be posted.
Good luck!!  every one has really pretty horses!! Very hard to pick!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok got the winners for 1st 2ed & 3rd for all the classes. as for the prize i chnaged my mind on what to do. 
*FIRST-* BRAGING RITES, AND YOU GET TO TELL ME WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE FOR YOUR PRIZE.
*SECOUND-* PICTURE EDIT JUST POST A PICTURE ON THIS THRED THAT YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO EDIT.
*THIRD- *HORSE BARN PICTURE COMMENT! 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*THE WINNERS ARE--->*

*ACTION RIDING CLASS:*
*1st = *Beauforever23
*2ed = *Pintotess
*3rd = *Marlea warlea

*ACTION NON-RIDING CLASS:*
*1ST = *CecilliaB
*2ed = *Kmdstar
*3rd = *Equiniphile

*GRAZING CLASS:*
*1st = *Equiniphile
*2ed = *Rileydog6
*3rd =* Csimkunas6

*HERD CLASS:*
*1st = *Rileydog6
*2ed = *CecilliaB
*3rd = *Csimkunas6

*HORSE HEAD CLASS:*
*1st = *Rileydog6
*2ed = *cecilliaB
*3rd = *Csimkunas6

*HORSE BUTT CLASS:*
*1st = *Skyeangel
*2ed = *Csimkunas6
*3rd = *Apachewhitesox

*BONDING CLASS:*
*1st = *Equiniphile
*2ed = *CecilliaB
*3rd = *Beauforever23

GREAT PICTURE EVERYBODY!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Congrats to everyone on the placings  but, yayy i got 1st in action riding class  and 3rd isn't to shabby either.  thank you  

edit for first?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

@ beau. yes if that want you would like! just post the picture here that you would like to be edited!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Midnight Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is my mare for the horse head class


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

For Beauforever23:
Hope you like it im not the best at editing lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, thank you!

Can you edit one of these pictures please?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So I have three 3rd's and one 2nd. Does that mean I get three barn comments, and one pic edit?


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

can you edit one of these, and i have 2 firsts so what do u mean by what would you like?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

vikki92 that is awesome!!  i absolutely love it. thank you so much


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> So I have three 3rd's and one 2nd. Does that mean I get three barn comments, and one pic edit?


Yep sounds good to me! just post the pic, u want me to edit


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

rileydog6 said:


> can you edit one of these, and i have 2 firsts so what do u mean by what would you like?


 well if you like instead of just only editing one of these pics ill do both if thats what you want


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope yall like them! im not the best lol!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

vikki92 said:


> *THE WINNERS ARE--->*
> 
> *HORSE BUTT CLASS:*
> *1st = *Skyeangel
> ...


Woohoo! I've always been proud of those gorgeous bottoms. I shall tell my horses that they have the best butts in town tonight :wink: haha

Can I get an edit on one of these?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

SkyeAngel said:


> Woohoo! I've always been proud of those gorgeous bottoms. I shall tell my horses that they have the best butts in town tonight :wink: haha
> 
> Can I get an edit on one of these?


 bahaha yeah have one sexy booty lol! they should be proud lol! 
and yes ill post your edit on here when its done


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope you like it!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh, pretty! I do like it. Thanks very much! x


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres the pic I would like to have edited


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Great edits!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Pintotess.
@C6 Im sorry i havnt gotton to you picture yet, i have been busy with college & work, but ill get to it as soon as i can.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep thats fine  Take your time.


----------

